# What to do with a old oak chair



## Stones Throw (Nov 3, 2012)

So the wife and I got a new kitchen set a few months ago and I now have 4 old oak chairs that we don't need.

I was going to throw them in the trash,but then I thought maybe I can use the wood to make some slingshots.

Is oak a good wood for this? The best plank is about 4"x17"and is 1"thick and of course they have lots of spindles on them.

I can use a small amount to make a palm swell but am I wasting my time if I try to cut out a full ss with this wood?

Any ideas?


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

Oak will work fine. Don't forget to post pictures.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

they will be sweet brother just don't cut the forks narrow tex- shooter has a video about it on the forum trust me he would know he has forgot more about slingshots than i ever knew i just cant find the link can any body help with that link please :wave:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

there is a lot you can do with solid oak chairs especially some of the men and women ss builders on this forum :wave:


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

yup oak is always good for sure. and pieces too small for fullsize frames might still make awesome pickleforks.

dont forget to post pics of your handywork!
cheers, remco


----------



## Stones Throw (Nov 3, 2012)

Right on, I'm happy to here it's worth working with. I think I'll cut the legs and backs off and store the seats.

I got a couple of templates printed off and I my even try some sort of aluminum laminate for a narrow fork(thanks for the tip bigron).

I'll post some pictures if I can make something that's not to embarrassing


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi there- oak will work just fine and +1 on Tex's boardcut tips video. I never throw away hardwood 

In my humble experience and ongoing quest for PFS enlightenment, I can tell you that a good solid fork hit has the potential to crack just about any wooden boardcut along the grain so check any such sling carefully if you experience one. I just split another little pickle fork last night- solid hard maple...

Good luck!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Stones Throw said:


> I think I'll cut the legs and backs off and store the seats.
> 
> I'll post some pictures if I can make something that's not to embarrassing


you can use the legs and backs for end caps and swells, or as material for your own type of plywood .

just post , criticism is one of the things that will help you improve .


----------



## Stones Throw (Nov 3, 2012)

Making your own plywood that's interesting.I'll have to look for that.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

Stones Throw said:


> Making your own plywood that's interesting.I'll have to look for that.


Wood Glue + a decent vise and you are well on your way


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Stones Throw said:


> Making your own plywood that's interesting.I'll have to look for that.


i think what imperial was saying was make your own laminates like plywood


----------



## robertwilis (3 mo ago)

you should give it a fresh makeover


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Hmmmm where's my popcorn.....🍿


----------

